# Compact Folding Survival Bow



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was not really into propelling things without the aid of combustion, until I saw this article. I am sure those of you well versed in the world of bows & arrows will consider this old news, but to me it sure looks like bug-out-bag awesomeness. Anyone ever actually lay hands on one of these? (Article & Video down below)

http://www.recoilweb.com/primal-gears-compact-folding-survival-bow-24265.html





















> Primal Gear Unlimited is a company that specializes in 'hunting, survival, camping and every day carry". They've only been around for approximately a year now but are making a big impression. Headquartered in Guyton, GA, they are the manufacturers of the Compact Folding Survival Bow. This compact, lightweight takedown bow comes in 50- and 55- pound draw weight, though there are some confusing notes on their website that make it unclear if the 50lb draw bow is actually 60lbs.
> 
> The CFSB survival bow was designed by archery enthusiast (and Primal Gear co-founder) Jeff Barber to address issues with traditional takedown recurve bow. Among these was the possibility of losing or breaking parts while the bow as in breakdown mode, the time it takes to assemble and the actual number of pieces the weapon disassembled into. Barber's initial design addressed these potential problems by keeping the bow in a single compact piece even while broken down. In breakdown mode the riser of the bow acts as a sheath to protect the limbs. Unfortunately this design was found to be too tough to machine and the necessary 'poured materials' would either be too weak to stand up to the pressure of the limbs when the bow as in use or, if they were strong enough, they'd be too heavy to be functional. In the end the riser was made of machined T-6 6061 aircraft aluminum and the limbs built of fiberglass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I put my Google Fu to work for me and I see that the bow above is just one of many on the market. It might also be one of the more expensive of the breed (although also reviewed as being the "best" of the bunch). Here a lower cost alternative:

Compact Take-Down "Spectre II" Survival Bow and Arrow Set

http://xpectre.com/index.php?main_p...s_id=1&zenid=f75c9c7cf51b7cf169cf11f37bb89401


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bows are pretty popular around here. These look like they would go well in a GHB.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not an archer, though definitely interested in learning. 
I've been wondering about durability of different designs and materials, as well as the action of different materials. 
Takedown design is nice. Fits a bugout bag easier than a takedown rifle. 
Will a bow with metal limbs work well? It should be very durable, though perhaps heavy. 

I watched my oldest son transition from a compound to a primitive longbow. There was plenty of cussing and frustration at first, but he's pretty good with it now. His "stick" is very easy to carry in the woods. When not strung, it is simply a stick or staff, no crap to hang up on brush like a more complex bow. That's one of the disadvantage of a crossbow. It would seem easy for any rifle shooter to learn, but it's a very awkward shape to carry in heavy brush. 

If any archers out there have experimented, I'm curious about the comparative action and "feel" of yew longbow, metal longbow, fiberglass longbow, recurves of fiberglass, metal or composite, as well as various compound designs. 

But don't even get started on those big asymmetric Japanese bows. Those things just weird me out.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Something to think about: shooting off a rest like the one on this bow will require feather fletching on your arrows. Quality feather fletched arrows are difficult to find (I do my own) but that's the only problem I see with the set-up. The price looks good and you don't need lots of arrows if you're careful.


----------

